
Making SGML a thing again - tannhaeuser
From the XML Prague tweets, I get the impression that SGML is a thing again in the markup community. Opinions?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=%23xmlprague%20OR%20%40xmlprague<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sgmljs.net&#x2F;docs&#x2F;html5-dtd-slides-wrapper.html<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=jy-b4jeJSas&amp;index=14&amp;list=PLQpqh98e9RgUcEmbXmI6RolisQaIRw9dm
======
yellowapple
I don't think SGML _really_ ever wasn't a thing; it just took off some of its
clothes and started calling itself "XML" instead.

~~~
tannhaeuser
Yes, but unlike XML, SGML can deal with HTML (arguably the most important
markup application).

I mean, XHTML didn't happen, so let's go back one step to XML's superset SGML
which can do everything that XML can, and more.

OTOH, the reaction of some people on the XML conference was like "what's this
non-standard SGML thing?". Nevermind the fact that SGML is an ISO (United
Nations) standard; doesn't get any more standard than that (with the possible
exception of The Counsel of the Galactic Federation).

~~~
yuhong
That being said, even IE9+ can deal with XHTML now, but the entire document
must confirm to XML rules and this might not be always acceptable.

~~~
tannhaeuser
IE9? That was about the time I last did a site using XHTML (2010?) and two
years before W3C ditched their XHTML efforts officially.

~~~
yuhong
*XHTML2

------
lightlyused
I remember using some product, db-publisher I think it was called, back in the
early 90's that used sgml. This was before I had heard about the web.

------
curuinor
Snowclone of "make ___ great again" is literally the most contentious
snowclone of 2016

I mean, are right-wing folks going to flock to SGML? Is this an American
partisan deal?

edit: cool beans, they changed title

it is one of the most partisan phrases in recent decades

~~~
tannhaeuser
I'm sorry, you're probably ... right.

#makesgmlgreatagain was tweeted at the conference.

edit: changed title

~~~
tannhaeuser
SGML an American partisan deal? LOL

Considering people into markup are really frustrated with the 'net they once
created in an open/liberal mindset being used for propaganda against them.

edit: hey why the downvotes? I was really laughing about the phrase in this
context

